# harbor freight wood splitter



## rlgiv (Aug 2, 2020)

I was thinking about getting the harbor freight 10 ton hydraulic wood splitter and keeping it outside covered but im not sure if it can be used in the vertical position easily. For anyone who has this tool would i be able to make a stand or would it work sitting vertical. I would like to keep it on my covered patio with a cover over it when not in use but, im wanting to keep it vertical to save space.


----------



## normanaj (Aug 2, 2020)

Its a 10 ton manually operated log splitter,operating it in the vertical position is not what its designed for.For $125 and you're  adventurous give it a try.It only weighs 80#,store it vertically and use it horizontally as intended.Just remember its HF...you get what you pay for.


----------



## Buttah Butts (Aug 2, 2020)

I would stay away from anything harbor freight sells  especially mechanical. You get what you pay for. Look on letgo or Craigslist can get better unit I’m sure


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 2, 2020)

Used vertically would be difficult to balance the log until you had enough pressure with the jack. Says except logs up to 6.5" , that's not very big. I think I would pass.


----------



## mneeley490 (Aug 2, 2020)

Buttah Butts said:


> I would stay away from anything harbor freight sells  especially mechanical. You get what you pay for. Look on letgo or Craigslist can get better unit I’m sure


I agree. I've always said that Harbor Freight is good for buying a cheap tool that you'll only need to use once. Nothing they sell lasts long.


----------



## kevin james (Aug 2, 2020)

I'm not sure about the Harbor Freight manual log splitter, and I agree with those that said they'd avoid anything mechanical from them anyways.  I bought a WEN 6.5 ton electric log splitter and just tried it this week for the first time. So far I split about a 1/4 cord on it. It works great and I'm really happy with it so far. A little more expensive, but you get what you pay for.


----------



## bill1 (Sep 3, 2020)

I agree...store vertical but use horiz.  "Make  gravity your friend"...horiz logs are much more stable and less likely to fly out at you.  And no log-splitter is a toy for children.  Safety first...wear jeans, heavy shirt, gloves, and eye & head protection when it's splitting.  Engage brain fully when powering on.  

Personally I think simple (as in no precisely-fabricated parts needed) HF tools are OK for low-duty use.  Are you splitting one log per month or 100 per day?  Do you think you'll be doing this for 10 years or 10 generations?  Yeah, HF is Chinese, but so is most of the $$$ stuff too.  OTOH, it's a crime to let a high-quality used tool go to the dump so check for used before buying foreign.  

YMMV on the 2nd paragraph...my opinions only...but please take paragraph 1 seriously.


----------

